# My 7 week old GSD



## BartGS (Jun 15, 2011)

This is Max at 7 weeks. He's a little on the light side (12 lbs), but he's picking up speed now. Cheers,


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow... total cuteness!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, Max is just the cutest little thing. Did that big, mean cat take his stick?


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

The look on his little face when the cat approaches is such a joy to see.Glad you could join us.


----------



## BartGS (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks to all!

That big mean cat has taken a shine to little Max. So far they are both behaving and getting along quite well - less a nip from the pup here and there.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

He is a bonny looking chap....:wub:


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

omg soo cute and welcome


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome! Max looks like a real sweetie-pie


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh of all things that is cuteness!!! :wub:


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello,

Congrats on such a nice puppy!!!

Take care.

Cheers,


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Cuteness overload!!! Welcome!


----------

